# What's your favourite nature programme(s)?



## Sutekh_the_Destroyer (Dec 26, 2012)

What the title said. I think everybody pretty much knows what a nature programme is. I'd have to say one of my favourite nature programmes is the series *Life On Earth*, from 1979. Other than a couple of things of which at the time they didn't know about, hence giving the simple explanation "we don't know. But......", it's pretty much up to date. Here's the first episode.


[video=youtube;H7qIrawmBRc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H7qIrawmBRc[/video]

One thing I don't get is why they're showing solar flares from the sun in the title sequence, whereas the programme itself is specifically about the Earth, and no other astronomical object.


----------



## Zydrate Junkie (Dec 26, 2012)

Anything with David Attenborough in or Steve Irwin's shows: Man was a legend and childhood hero. (Although some people may disagree on that)


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 26, 2012)

Planet Earth and Life made a big impression on me. I also really enjoyed the Wild Russia and Wild Pacific series.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 26, 2012)

:B


ElectricBlue1989 said:


> *Zoboomafoo*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




[video=youtube;jj9u6SGB_GY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jj9u6SGB_GY[/video]

Come on, you can't beat that theme song!


----------



## Rebel-lion (Dec 27, 2012)

Anything with David Attenborough is pure win.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 27, 2012)

I like_ Big Cat Diaries _and and _Planet Earth_.


----------



## Tigercougar (Dec 27, 2012)

benignBiotic said:


> I like _Big Cat Diaries _and and _Planet Earth_.



I forgot about Big Cat Diary! Now that was a show where I didn't mind them giving the subjects personalities. I hated, HATED Meerkat Manor because of the fakey way the show was narrated, and how they liked to claim that different meerkats were the same individual.


----------



## Ranguvar (Dec 28, 2012)

Jersey Shore. I like to observe the idiot in their natural environment.


----------



## Zenia (Dec 28, 2012)

I love "How the Earth Was Made" ... and really any documentary series about geology/geography, oceans, and outer space.


----------



## benignBiotic (Dec 28, 2012)

Tigercougar said:


> I forgot about Big Cat Diary! Now that was a show where I didn't mind them giving the subjects personalities. I hated, HATED Meerkat Manor because of the fakey way the show was narrated, and how they liked to claim that different meerkats were the same individual.


Yeah Meerkat Manor was a bit too goofy for me. Big Cat Diary was hands off, but you still got an idea of the personalities of the animals. I also really like the hosts. They're so passionate.


----------



## DragonFU (Dec 28, 2012)

Oh man I so got into Meerkat Manor, so much drama.

I really like *Walking With Dinosaurs* and *The Future Is Wild*, though neither go into creatures of today. *Wild China* was absolutely awesome, it also discusses the landscape and how people interact with that and the wildlife. I kind of got into *River Monsters*, the guy finds some pretty crazy stuff but that kind of played in the background while I was drawing. _*Journey to the Edge of the Universe*_ blew my mind, movies tend to make the universe look pretty small, they can zoom in to the Earth from a shot of our galaxy in a few seconds but this really gives that sense of proportion. It also made me terrified of quasars.


----------



## Em1l (Dec 31, 2012)

*Springwatch*


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Dec 31, 2012)

16 and pregnant


----------



## Mayonnaise (Dec 31, 2012)

[video=youtube;TMlpETvwPrs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TMlpETvwPrs[/video]

:v


It's hard to pick favourites, really. So many good ones.


----------



## ElectricBlue1989 (Dec 31, 2012)

_*Wildboyz:*_





Wildlife programming at its finest:






Here's the video from that gif. The first time I watched it, me and my sis were _literally_ rolling on the floor laughing!
[video=youtube;qFmw3w1wIBM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qFmw3w1wIBM[/video]


----------



## K.A.I.S.E.R- X (Dec 31, 2012)

PBS Nature.


----------

